# Question for the forum admin



## bondmorkret (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi

I just wanted to ask the forum admin permission to post a link to my facebook page, and where would be the appropriate place to post it? I'm running a competition on my facebook page giving away free guitar lessons and some learning books, and I figured the forum users might be interested.

Thanks


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 13, 2013)

you dont really need to ask Alex(the admin) to do that just PM one of the mods, like Randy or MaxofMetal so they know you're not trying to spam.
you could post it in the music theory and lessons section or general music discussion.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 20, 2013)

If it's advertising yourself, people generally want it in the Dealer's section even though you're not a "dealer" strictly speaking.

PM a mod, always a good choice to avoid needless bans.


----------

